# Best dremel for nails



## kid602 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I am terrified to trim my GSDs nails using a nail clipper, so im looking to buy a dremel. Before I do, I want to see which ones people recommend.

I was looking at the "Dremel 7300-PT 4.8-Volt Pet Grooming Kit" on Amazon. But some reviews say that its too loud, wears out quickly, and not powerful enough for large dogs.

Can anyone recommend any other dremels? I want to know what other types people use and ones that work well. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a Dremel Stylus cordless with a lithium ion battery that I love. I won't buy anything NiCd anymore. but, alas, that one has been discontinued.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

I like this one. 






Lightweight. Rechargeable. Not too loud. Sandpaper attachments are inexpensive.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a corded dremel since I am a groomer and use mine alot and need consistent power. I prefer a diamond carbide wheel to the paper bands. The bands tend break up and shoot off bits of grit. The diamond wheels are more expensive initially, around 15.00, but will last much longer and in my opinion do a better job. I've been using one for about 4 months now and really like it.

This is where I got mine.
We Sell Chunkers, Diamond Wheels|Furzone Products|Grooming Shears 1/2 in Diamond Wheel


----------



## kid602 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks guys! I will definitely buy my dremel from amazon, since I have a giftcard from there. @Bramble thanks! I think I will order one of those wheels when I order my dremel and test it out


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

You're welcome. I like mine diamond wheel much better than the paper bands. It is similar to the fine bands, but a lot sturdier and works well even on large dogs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would take a look at this. Cordless is great for 1-2 dogs or alternating more dogs. Not for a groomer but I like. This one is lithium ion and good review. It gives you real Dremel tool versatility - but the 4.8 volt one, you could buy 3 for the price of this so..maybe not. Small in the hand is nice. Having your finger right at the on off switch is also nice.

Dremel 8100-N/21 8-Volt Max Cordless Rotary Tool - Power Rotary Tool Accessories - Amazon.com


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I was JUST looking on Amazon for a Dremel for nail grinding (an option I was only aware of from these forums, since I've never had a dog before Maya), and was wondering the same thing about the Dremel 7300-PT 4.8-Volt Pet Grooming Kit. I was going to ask for recommendations here on the forum, then realized I should do a search for the topic first, and voila! Here is the EXACT thing I was going to ask, in a thread only 1 week old!

I just have the one dog plus three cats. Any other suggestions before I make the purchase?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

counter said:


> This is what I studied before using the Dremel, and it's what most people recommend viewing to those asking similar questions like you did:
> 
> How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com
> 
> ...


This is what helped me learn everything I needed to know about Dremels. I've been using them for about 5 years now. Hope that helps.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to post here so I can quickly find this thread when I need it. I had just bought a dremel a couple days before our flood, never even took it out of the box, which was on the floor (of course), and it was ruined. When I can, I want to buy another for their nails.

Susan


----------



## kid602 (Jul 12, 2015)

So i gradually introduced her to the dremel over a period of 4 days (like the dober dawn page says) - letting her smell it, touching her nails with it off, letting her hear the noise it makes. Once I finally decided to actually use it on her, she runs away  once she feels it on her nail she pulls away, gets up and walks away. 

Should I keep trying with the hope that she will finally give in? When I use nail clippers, she has no issues with that. She lays down and lets me clip them. However, I nipped the quick once and she cried and since then I have been terrified to use the nail clippers


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

kid602 said:


> So i gradually introduced her to the dremel over a period of 4 days (like the dober dawn page says) - letting her smell it, touching her nails with it off, letting her hear the noise it makes. Once I finally decided to actually use it on her, she runs away  once she feels it on her nail she pulls away, gets up and walks away.
> 
> Should I keep trying with the hope that she will finally give in? When I use nail clippers, she has no issues with that. She lays down and lets me clip them. However, I nipped the quick once and she cried and since then I have been terrified to use the nail clippers


 When I dremel my dog's nails, I lay them on their side and I hover over their back to access their paws. They know not to get up. It's just like obedience, similar to putting them into a down-stay with distractions. If you tell them to go down, they go down and stay down until you release them. I have them lay down, and once I'm done with the dremel, they don't get up until I say "OK" and then I treat them with a food reward. 

It's been so long since I had to introduce them to a dremel, but when I did, each little bit of progress we made would be rewarded with a food treat. I would suggest doing that if you aren't already. Plus, if my dogs try to get up, I just put my hands on them to keep them in position so they know what I want, and they understand that they are not allowed to get up until I say so. A lot of this is communication and the dog realizing what you want or don't want. For my huskies, since they are a bit more stubborn and less trainable than my GSDs, I actually lay on top of them so they can't get up. Might seem cruel, but it works. I don't put my weight on them. It's more of a presence and let's them know I mean business. 

Hope that helps! Good luck.


----------

